# A Taste of Zamboanga City..



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Not many foreigners get down to Zamboanga city so I hope you dont mind if I give you a small look at the place and what I get up to with my girls family...

I would like you to take note of the trike fees which are posted inside the trikes and also the cost of food and in particularly the beer. The beer ranges from 28 peso to 40 peso..

The hotel charges 980 peso a night and has a beautiful pool and great staff...

The lack of foreigners has not inflated prices..regards


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Here is the Family house in Putic, Zamboanga City...I think it would be typical of any house in any province...Also a couple of down town..regards


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

This is an example of getting on with the family and they being your security. You look after them and you can be sure they will look after you..My girls family are terrific with me..But then, I am the bread winner most of the time..regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Those are some great photos in the different posts and looks like you had a good time and lots of family around. People I know that have been there always comment on how clean the street and city is. From the looks of it in the pictures they are right. nice to see clean places without all the trash.
The prices look good on most things and makes it easier too having the prices posted. What I like are the trikes down there. Must be heavy trikes but drier in the rain too.


Gene


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes Gene..It is a clean city. The trikes are big and you dont have to break your back bending down to get inside of them. You just step in.

Dont the Filipina's love their food. Nothing happens unless they have their cup of rice three times a day.

New years eve was hectic for my girl because the family superstition is that they need 13 round fruits in a basket to bring them good luck for the new year. They had to search high and low through different markets to get the.

In the Zamboanga City province you will see on the back of the trikes the day that that trike is not allowed to work..I think its a great idea. You can see the days not working on the back of these trike pics below.

How did you guys cope when u first met the family and you were up to 10 years older then your girls father...A bit daunting... regards


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Good Food*



seram said:


> Yes Gene..It is a clean city. The trikes are big and you dont have to break your back bending down to get inside of them. You just step in.
> 
> Dont the Filipina's love their food. Nothing happens unless they have their cup of rice three times a day.
> 
> ...


 You’re making me feel the travel bug again with all those great photos! Sure enjoy seeing them as I’m sure others do as well. 
We are thinking of getting a sidecar for our motor so may have a big one like that made.
My in-laws are older than I am so didn’t have a problem at all. Great family and enjoy visiting with them when we go to our farm.
Funny, after being here almost nine years, I find that I like many of the local foods and eat rice too. Brown or black rice is good but still don’t like the white stuff much. Strange, even the foods from back home in the states I don’t miss for the most part.

Best Regards,

Gene…


----------



## Garp01 (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice pics, you have what I am looking for....are you still living in Zamboanga?

I am thinking of re-locating to sindangan to be with my girl, not that far from you...do the ex-pats ever get together there, any ex-pat clubs I could join?


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

Garp01 said:


> Nice pics, you have what I am looking for....are you still living in Zamboanga?
> 
> I am thinking of re-locating to sindangan to be with my girl, not that far from you...do the ex-pats ever get together there, any ex-pat clubs I could join?


Sindangan Zamboanaga Del Norte? It's a fair distance from Zamboanga City; you won't be catching up for casual beers on the weekend. If there are any then Dipolog may be your best bet. 

There's been a bit of NPA activity just South of there recently (though it may well have been election related). 

Can't say I've ever been in Sindangan, but be careful as you will be be well of the beaten path in a small community and will stick out like the dog's proverbials.


----------



## Garp01 (Aug 4, 2013)

Billfish said:


> Sindangan Zamboanaga Del Norte? It's a fair distance from Zamboanga City; you won't be catching up for casual beers on the weekend. If there are any then Dipolog may be your best bet.
> 
> There's been a bit of NPA activity just South of there recently (though it may well have been election related).
> 
> Can't say I've ever been in Sindangan, but be careful as you will be be well of the beaten path in a small community and will stick out like the dog's proverbials.


haha...thanks for the reply...yes I did think about the fact that I could be isolated and I must admit to being a bit concerned about the NPA.

I have already considered Dipolog but what about Zamboanga city, is it considered safe for foreigners there?


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting the Photos. It does bring back memories since I have been to Davao and numerous times to Catbalogan, Samar and Leyte. Catbalogan is not the place it used to be with all the non-Filipinos visiting there and all the ex-bargirls. But Davao has kept its charm. No beggars (in both) and wonderful people in Davao. I do like Davao but remember know where you are and do not travel on that island alone and not knowing if it is safe. I am very careful taken photos of poverty, it could be resented. I let my wife/GF take photos of their home inside and outside.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I wish Tacloban was that clean...and its the same arrangement with my wife's family security-wise. They're also the fixers for everything I need...why I sometimes question the mostly anti-family stance here sometimes, but understand not all are as fortunate as us in that regard.


----------



## DannyA (Jun 9, 2013)

Havent been to Zambo for about 2 years?Always enjoy my trips there,thanks for sharing the pics.


----------

